# tablet recommendations



## Hellsbells (Oct 31, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a budget tablet that runs android (under £100)
Thought about buying an amazon fire tablet but concerned its primarily aimed at amazon prime members which I'm not interested in becoming. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## yield (Oct 31, 2015)

Hudl 2 – The new 8.3” Tablet - Bigger, better, faster - Tesco.com - Tesco - Hudl 2 £99 at Tesco

Buy Google Nexus 7 2013 - 16GB at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tablets. - Google Nexus 7 2013 - 16GB £110 at Argos


----------



## maomao (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't get a fire, they really are shit for everything except shopping at Amazon.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 17, 2018)

My Hudl2 is getting creaky  What's a good Android replacement around £100 these days?


----------



## cybershot (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-530...eb-21&linkId=a3208247f580e730802fadb7f34f9352


----------



## Chz (Jun 28, 2018)

If you can stomach FireOS or are prepared to sideload the standard Google Play store onto it, the Fire 10" is absurdly good value. Quite powerful, very good screen.

The Huawei Mediapad T3 8 is decent enough if your Hudl2 is dying, but it's not actually any better except for having a more recent version of Android. And the screen is actually worse. I'd say the £160 M3 8 Lite is the cheapest upgrade that avoids Amazon and doesn't have any aspects _worse_ than your Hudl (really, it had an excellent screen for the money and that's what you're battling against in the cheaper options). But the Fire 10 is more powerful.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you. Might try and get a bit of extra work over the next month or two and extend the budget


----------



## Hollis (Jul 20, 2018)

My tablet got bust the other week .  I had a lenova tab2 A10, which was excellent. That's going for £153 on amazon.  All the rest of the Which cheap recommendations seem to be in the £220 -£280 range.


----------



## Chz (Jul 20, 2018)

Bought a Fire 10" myself. For £99, it's fairly unbeatable unless you need apps that are iOS only. Installing the Play store is technical, but not particularly difficult. And it makes me appreciate how slow the nearly 4 year-old Hudl 2 is now.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah the Huawei gets a good review 8 & 10


----------



## Chz (Jul 20, 2018)

I actually do wish that Amazon didn't gimp their 8" tablets so much. They're utter rubbish next to the 10. 

And Huawei makes 3 lines of tablets. One shit, one bearable, one good. Depends which you mean there.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2018)

*bump*

My iPad is a brick, won't even surf the net, what's good out there?. Needs to be able to play video off a NAS.


----------



## Chz (Aug 21, 2018)

No Android tablet is an iPad replacement if you use it for the apps. The tablet application ecosystem for iPad is simply light years away from Google's red-headed step-child that they call tablet support. 

If it's just for media consumption, then save some money and buy an Android one. I always push the Fire 10" when it's on sale for £99, but it's probably not going to be that until Black Friday now. It's still not a bad option at its normal price, but at £149 there is actual competition.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 21, 2018)

pogofish 

Tablet recommendations.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 21, 2018)

Chz said:


> No Android tablet is an iPad replacement if you use it for the apps. The tablet application ecosystem for iPad is simply light years away from Google's red-headed step-child that they call tablet support.
> 
> If it's just for media consumption, then save some money and buy an Android one. I always push the Fire 10" when it's on sale for £99, but it's probably not going to be that until Black Friday now. It's still not a bad option at its normal price, but at £149 there is actual competition.



I believe there will be reductions on Amazon products for the bank holiday weekend, can't remember where I read this, not sure if the current prices are those deal prices, or if there's a further reduction incoming on Thursday.


ETA: It starts tomorrow: https://www.trustedreviews.com/deals/amazon-bank-holiday-sales-uk-2993188




> £45 off Amazon Echo Plus
> 
> £20 off Amazon Echo
> 
> ...


----------



## flypanam (Jan 23, 2019)

Looking for a cheap android which is NFC enabled. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Chz (Jan 26, 2019)

Really rare in a tablet, even at the expensive end. I know of no cheap ones with NFC, they're mostly just media playback devices.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 26, 2019)

What do you want NFC for?


----------

